# Formular mit eMail versenden



## Tin (17. November 2004)

Ein freundlichen Hallo an alle,

ich bin neu hier und habe ein Frage zu Formularen.

Ich will ein Forumlar erstellen. 
Es muss mehrere Sprungmenüs (Listen) enthalten, bei dem man das entsprechende "Produkt" auswählen soll. Außerdem noch mehrere Textfelder und Schalter.
Beim Abschicken soll es per eMail versendet werden. Soweit bekomme ich das auch hin, es soll aber vor dem Abschicken das eMail-Programm aufmachen, also eine neue eMail öffnen in der alle Daten nochmal drinstehen. 
Es soll also eine eMail mit den eingegebenen Daten des Formulars sein, an die man dann evtl eine Datei anhängen kann. Diese eMail soll der "Kunde" selbst verschicken.
Wie mache ich das? Kann mir jemand helfen?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus.

Liebe Grüße 
Tin


----------



## Sven Mintel (17. November 2004)

gebe in der "action" des Formulars folgendes ein:
*mailto:empfaenger@domain.de* ...dann sollte sich das Mailprogramm öffnen.


----------



## kurtparis (17. November 2004)

fatalus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> gebe in der "action" des Formulars folgendes ein:
> *mailto:empfaenger@domain.de* ...dann sollte sich das Mailprogramm öffnen.


Mach's lieber nicht. Mailto funktioniert nicht bei Formularen auf allen Systemen.
Mit PHP oder Cgi ist's professioneller


----------



## Tin (18. November 2004)

Und wie mach ich das mit PHP? Werden dann auch alle Daten aus der Seite in die eMail übernommen? Sprich, kann ich die ausgewählten Daten des Formulars im eMail-Textfeld nachlesen?


----------



## redlama (18. November 2004)

Hallo!

Alle Input Felder oder ähnliche Elemente, die in Deiner HTML Seite eingebettet sind, werden (so sie mit einem name="..." versehen sind) mit PHP versenden. Es kommen also alle daten in der Mail an.
Auf den Mailto Befehl würde ich auch verzichten, da nur diejenigen die Mailto Funktion nutzen können, die auch Outlokk Express oder sonstige E-Mail-Clients auf ihrem Rechner installiert haben.

redlama


----------



## Tin (18. November 2004)

Ich will ja echt nicht nerven, aber es ist wirklich dringend. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das mit PHP mache?


----------



## redlama (18. November 2004)

Such doch mal im PHP Forum nach Deinem Problem, das wurde dort schon unzählige Male behandelt und sollte sicher über die Suchfunktion ein Ergebnis liefern.

redlama


----------

